# Arianny Celeste "FINGER OF DEATH"



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pinky of death.

Discuss


Edit... One more










Id still let her give me a "hand" if you know what i mean.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Lmao Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


>


I was hoping someone would post that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oh jeeez arianny just has her finger partially contracted. the jeans one doesn't even look remotely unusual.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> oh jeeez arianny just has her finger partially contracted. the jeans one doesn't even look remotely unusual.


You serious lol?? i think in that one the finger makes her whole hand look retarded.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

You guys is mean...I have the same problem with my pinkys...I'll post a pic in a few.

Just the way I was born I guess.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

She looks...finger lickin' good.

Pull her finger, pull it pull it..

Hey, she's giving me the..finger.

I bet she likes the show..Pinky and the Brain.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> You serious lol?? i think in that one the finger makes her whole hand look retarded.


yeah. the jeans one looks completely normal to me. you realize the pinky is jointed, right?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

My middle finger is like that. Broke it doing man things though, so I have a good excuse.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You look at a pic of her and all you notice is her pinky? Don't matter I still wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating cookies in it no matter how many damn crumbs she left.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> My middle finger is like that. Broke it doing man things though, so I have a good excuse.


I can't believe you broke your finger from.... that.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I think it's sexy. I like small imperfections.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> yeah. the jeans one looks completely normal to me. you realize the pinky is jointed, right?


Whateversss i kno my pinky aint bending that way if i put it on my hip.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> I can't believe you broke your finger from.... that.


perhaps he was using.. errhhmm... gadgets?


----------



## crunk32uk (Jul 31, 2009)

It's pretty common both my pinkies are like that.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I would have never even noticed... Maybe its from holding that octagonal board all the time? Maybe thats what REALLY happened to Edith... or the Buff got her pregnant and forced her into hiding..


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

thought it said" fingered to death".. I was all like oh snaps, then i see a picture with a deformed finger..


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I would use that little finger to stir her bathwater before I drank it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Kasporelli said:


> thought it said" fingered to death".. I was all like oh snaps, then i see a picture with a deformed finger..


AAHAHAHA! What a great way to go.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

You have to be a complete **** to notice shit like that...i mean come on...it's like these dumbasses bitching about Megan Fox's Thumb LOL,. Like I would turn down either one of them...EVER. And neither would any of you if you were lucky enough to get the chance.

I'd **** her if she was missing a limb.... :confused02:


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Darkwraith said:


> You have to be a complete **** to notice shit like that...i mean come on...it's like these dumbasses bitching about Megan Fox's Thumb LOL,. Like I would turn down either one of them...EVER. And neither would any of you if you were lucky enough to get the chance.
> 
> I'd **** her if she was missing a limb.... :confused02:


I'd take Megan Fox over Arianny Celeste.

Anyday.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd let her use it on me.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

I would still hit it if this were her pinky:


----------



## Faceman (Sep 25, 2007)

dudeabides said:


>


Ummmm... isn't this a pic of Logan? I think Arianny is in the background of this pic.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

If you didn't know to be looking- you'd not have any idea in the jeans picture.

Who care anyway- None of you will ever get a pay check based on your looks like Arianny- that is unless those "freaks" magazines are making a big come back.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, for the longest time I never noticed the finger. When I did discover I thought, "Well.. I could probably use my hand better then hers anyways..."


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I deffinitely wouldn't sleep with her now because her finger is crooked....oh wait, I'd ******* let her vomit in my nose if she wanted to....


----------



## chrisaldah (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm sure Dana would cover the finances to get that fixed for a little lovin.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I noticed it because that guy used to have a sig of her pinky. I never said i would reject Arianny LOL i would in fact do the very opposite of that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SON OF A BITCH......I hate that...now you got me all lookin at her hand....WTF

I give credit to the O.P. for noticing but serious am pissed that i saw that.....either way she can stroke my johnson anytime with that hand and the fingers attached to it.......

CC420


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> SON OF A BITCH......I hate that...now you got me all lookin at her hand....WTF
> 
> I give credit to the O.P. for noticing but serious am pissed that i saw that.....*either way she can stroke my johnson anytime with that hand and the fingers attached to it*.......
> 
> CC420


Exactly!! :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

She's hot either way, but TBH if I had a wonky, f*cked-up finger like that I'd use my other hand to blow kisses.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> I can't believe you broke your finger from.... that.


shit was tight man.






















I actually broke it playing football lol


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Who cares....she is so hot she doesnt need hands...or other superflous body parts... go Arianne


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd have doggy style sex with her. -Chappelle show


----------

